# Aeropress



## mike361

Guy's,

I'm thinking of getting the above for when I'm in the office can anyone recommend a decent model plus the method for extraction.

Mike


----------



## Glenn

There is only 1 model of Aeropress

But there are paper or metal filters - with the Able Disk being my favourite

View http://brewmethods.com/ for brewing inspiration


----------



## jamiemoyer22

Having an AeroPress in your kitchen was a very nice idea because it brings out the best in every bean. Its unique brewing method gives the richest coffee flavour, with less bitterness and acidity, and no grounds left in your cup!


----------



## aaronb

There are loads of recipes and variations online, just scan the first few pages of this forum for a few.


----------



## roaringboy

Can definitely recommend it for office use. I use it inverted, but that's mainly so i can fill it out of the kettle and carry it from the kitchen to my office without it emptying on the way!


----------



## compac786

Had a couple of palatable pour overs and some alright aeropresses, but rarely ever brew anything out of it as nowadays I ensure a constant supply of fresh and rested stuff.

____________________

cert-killer.us


----------



## James811

Love my aeropress. Getting a bean to cup machine today to dabble in the odd espresso etc but will still use my ol' trusty aeropress I'm sure


----------



## Pompeyexile

Bought my Aeropress today and whilst it came with about 300 filter papers and I know they are relatively cheap to buy I must have some Scottish blood in me as I'm all for saving money (joke) so I'm also interested in the fine mesh metal filter which looks like it could last for years. However I've looked at the Able one but also found this one on Ebay a lot cheaper granted and I guess you'll say not as good quality but it does have a solid steel ring (fnar! fnar!)so it won't warp but anyway what do you think.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perky-Brew-AeroPress-Reusable-Filter-Ultra-Fine-Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Filter-/191402240617?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item2c90766a69


----------



## AussieEx

I got one for Christmas. I have to say there are a couple of niggles for me:


Colour: whoever decided dark grey/smoke was a good colour must have had rocks in their head. It's almost impossible to tell how far you've filled it up. The old colour was much better. Or why not just make it clear?

Diameter: Maybe there's a good reason for this, but it's just too wide for the mug I intended to use with it, which is pretty standard-sized. Unless you're using a big American-style mug you'll probably find the same. Not as annoying as the colour, but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Dylan

Likely still a niggle, but your aeropress should have come with a funnel for the smaller mugs.

I would guess its a smokey colour as coffee stains, and would discolour clear plastic over time. I cant say I have any issues seeing how far I have filled it, and I have both versions, might be a bit harder in darkened environments.


----------



## AussieEx

Thanks Dylan - You're right about the funnel. I left that in the cupboard at home as it was described as for use if you're grinding directly into the Aeropress. I'll retrieve it. So diameter issue seems sorted, but the colour issue remains. Doubtless I'll find a workable solution, but it's not particularly dull where I'm using it, and it is a pain.

How do people judge how far to fill it when using inverted?


----------



## jeebsy

I thought the funnel was for grinding too, but that would explain why the shadow matches the base


----------



## Dylan

I had only assumed because, as Jeebsy says, the shape matches the base, I have never used it as a funnel, but hopefully it will work for you


----------



## LJH

Dylan said:


> your aeropress should have come with a funnel for the smaller mugs.










How did I not realise this?! I've spent the last year thinking it was to prevent spillage when putting ground coffee in and not bothered with it, haha







That's how everyone used it in the youtube videos I watched before buying it. Thanks Dylan for enlightening us.


----------



## MWJB

AussieExpat said:


> How do people judge how far to fill it when using inverted?


Put it on some scales.


----------



## Dylan

I hope I am not speaking rubbish ^_^

As above it was an assumption based on the shape, fingers crossed!


----------



## AussieEx

A customer review on Amazon also suggests it can be used as Dylan suggests, and those are always right


----------



## AussieEx

Dylan said:


> I hope I am not speaking rubbish ^_^
> 
> As above it was an assumption based on the shape, fingers crossed!


I'll report back tomorrow unless someone gets in first.


----------



## Dylan

This picture makes me a little more confident.


----------



## AussieEx

MWJB said:


> Put it on some scales.


That would be ideal, but the idea (for me) was that this would be a low-faff work setup for decent coffee, not a chance to replicate of my OCD setup at home...


----------



## qpop

I can see potential issues introducing the funnel between a full Aeropress and a small mug.

Although I don't have it in front of me I would guess that the funnel may act as a fulcrum introducing torque into the system when applying pressure on the plunger, potentially resulting in hot water and coffee flying everywhere.

My understanding of the shape coincidence is that it makes the Aeropress easier/more compact to store, as everything lines up and fits together.


----------



## AussieEx

But in my case the mug is only ever-so-slightly too small in diameter. I'll give it a go, and post a photo if I end up having an Aeropress-spray-tan


----------



## jeebsy

How wee is your mug? The diameter of the filter section is pretty small


----------



## gingerneil

AussieExpat said:


> That would be ideal, but the idea (for me) was that this would be a low-faff work setup for decent coffee, not a chance to replicate of my OCD setup at home...


Do it once, then repeat. I'm far less anal with my aeropress at work than my Classic at home. Inverted, I put a heaped tablespoon in, poor a little water in and stir, wait about 30 seconds, fill to the top, put the plastic mesh bit on and then put the right way up on the cup. Wait for a minute or so, wiggling it about a bit to stir, then press. Its such a forgiving method that I cant get into farting about with scales and measuring the exact water quantity - especially at work. I've done it both ways, and not really noticed the difference.


----------



## AussieEx

View attachment 11229


----------



## jeebsy

You could hammer that in no problem...


----------



## qpop

Get a bigger mug?


----------



## MWJB

AussieExpat said:


> That would be ideal, but the idea (for me) was that this would be a low-faff work setup for decent coffee, not a chance to replicate of my OCD setup at home...


Sure, but low faff also means wide tolerance in this case, you won't get repeatable results by eye...if you want to know how much you have filled the brewer, you either need to weigh, or use a graduated jug to transfer the hot water (will still vary a shade & will rob heat). I have some small 1Kg 0.1g pocket scales I can pop in my pocket when I go to the kitchen, it takes less time than scrutinising & checking visually anyway.


----------



## AussieEx

I'm just fighting the temptation to turn this into another serious production line: new grinder, new scales, new thermometer, new mug, new ... (you get the idea). But maybe I can just get the scales and resist all the other temptations... It would solve the colour/opaqueness issue


----------



## qpop

AussieExpat said:


> I'm just fighting the temptation to turn this into another serious production line: new grinder, new scales, new thermometer, new mug, new ... (you get the idea). But maybe I can just get the scales and resist all the other temptations... It would solve the colour/opaqueness issue


I weigh 17g coffee for Aeropress but have never weighed the water. Using inverted method I fill until the crema reaches the top line. Stirring reduces volume. It allows for relatively consistent amounts of water and comparable brews.


----------



## Mr O

Hi Aussie,

did you decide on the cheaper steel filter? If so how does it perform? I've been looking around at different steel ones..

Mr O


----------



## AussieEx

I wasn't looking for a filter. That was someone else. However I can confirm the funnel is functional for a smaller mug. Feels a little wobbly though, so care required.


----------



## hubrad

Pompeyexile said:


> Bought my Aeropress today and whilst it came with about 300 filter papers and I know they are relatively cheap to buy I must have some Scottish blood in me as I'm all for saving money (joke) so I'm also interested in the fine mesh metal filter which looks like it could last for years. However I've looked at the Able one but also found this one on Ebay a lot cheaper granted and I guess you'll say not as good quality but it does have a solid steel ring (fnar! fnar!)so it won't warp but anyway what do you think.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perky-Brew-AeroPress-Reusable-Filter-Ultra-Fine-Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Filter-/191402240617?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item2c90766a69


I just got one of these Perky Brew discs through, arrived this morning in fact. The flavour seems possibly just that bit richer, but I'll have to coarsen my grind as there's just a bit of fine grounds in the bottom of the cup; still nothing like when using a cafetiere, mind.


----------



## MWJB

hubrad said:


> ..., but I'll have to coarsen my grind as there's just a bit of fine grounds in the bottom of the cup; still nothing like when using a cafetiere, mind.


A bit of fine grounds in the bottom of the cup is all you should have with a cafetiere too.


----------



## hubrad

MWJB said:


> A bit of fine grounds in the bottom of the cup is all you should have with a cafetiere too.


I've probably always ground a little on the fine side for cafetiere, even at the coarsest setting on the Graef CM80. I do like the flavour, mind..

At the mo I'm tinkering with my Anfim Super Best to make it on-demand, and that looks to have a much wider usable range. Bits of bent tin and insulation tape all over the place!


----------



## MWJB

The trick is to grind fine, not coarse...sounds backwards, but there it is.


----------



## hubrad

MWJB said:


> The trick is to grind fine, not coarse...sounds backwards, but there it is.


Intriguing.. any tips? I'm off searching for more info.

At the mo I'll do espresso in the morning, for which there's a particular setting, then grind enough for 2 further cups at work, a few notches coarser (3 notches on the SB this week) for V60/Aeropress.


----------



## MWJB

hubrad said:


> Intriguing.. any tips? I'm off searching for more info.
> 
> At the mo I'll do espresso in the morning, for which there's a particular setting, then grind enough for 2 further cups at work, a few notches coarser (3 notches on the SB this week) for V60/Aeropress.


Finer grounds get waterlogged & sink faster than coarser grounds, very coarse grounds won't extract fully in a cafetiere either. Even coarse grind settings produce tiny particles that get through a plunger mesh. So don't press the mesh against the coffee crust, or slurry, whilst steeping, don't ram the plunger against the grounds bed as you will force solids up into the brew.


----------



## the_partisan

I'm curious to hear about Aeropress recipes with Feldgrind?

I have tried the following with decent result:

Brazilian beans from hasbean

Feldgrind 1.6

inverted method

14g coffee

add 200g water, and quickly stir

leave uncovered for 1:00, and stir 3 times

reverse and press

It did feel slightly underextracted, but maybe my dose is too high or can try steeping for slightly longer next time.


----------



## Harbey

Had my Aeropress for about a week now. Love it for the consistency I'm getting. I'm not 100% confident in the whole pressure on the cup issue tho' - feels like it could suddenly slip out and result in a hot, messy accident. Anyone ever had an incident?


----------



## hubrad

I've never had a slippage (just watch now!) but I do tend to use a wider mug; currently the Horlicks freebie.


----------



## PPapa

Harbey said:


> Had my Aeropress for about a week now. Love it for the consistency I'm getting. I'm not 100% confident in the whole pressure on the cup issue tho' - feels like it could suddenly slip out and result in a hot, messy accident. Anyone ever had an incident?


I usually hold/squeeze left hand just round the rim where two tubes meet (if that makes sense) and push with the right. The left hand gives some resistance and guidance while plunging. As a heavy dude and a climber as well, it's easy to overdo as I usually aim at 30-45s plunge.


----------



## Harbey

Just had a morning brew and I'm finding I do similar - I plunge with right hand whilst holding the mug and the base of the Aeropress with my left. Getting more confident with it.

I'm quite surprised at the difference between using this and my cafetiere. Was a bit sceptical about whether I'd be able to tell the difference, but there definitely is one. I don't think I particularly favour one over the other, but it's great to have the option. The Aeropress certainly gives a cleaner coffee, not that I'm an expert.


----------



## hubrad

Harbey said:


> .. I don't think I particularly favour one over the other, but it's great to have the option.


^^this. I have 3 different things just at work , which I think no one else quite understands.


----------



## vertigo1

I had an accident when I stupidly didn't attach the plastic filter bit on properly - my own fault though! I am well impressed with the Aeropress for a work coffee though - colleagues have been impressed at how easy it is to clean.


----------



## Zagato

Only time I've had an accident is when, using the inverted method, turning it over onto the mug and the plunger slipping out.

After using inverted for ~18months, I've switched backed to normal brew again.


----------



## Jez H

Zagato said:


> Only time I've had an accident is when, using the inverted method, turning it over onto the mug and the plunger slipping out.
> 
> After using inverted for ~18months, I've switched backed to normal brew again.


Interesting. Any reason as to why?


----------



## Zagato

Just find it a bit more awkward. The reason I went inverted initially was that I found it more consistent. I think now I am just more consistent in the other areas in terms of grind/weight/volume and know what coffees I like, this has become less of an issue. Basically I don't see the same benefit in inverted method anymore and people don't look at me as funny at work now


----------



## Jez H

Zagato said:


> Just find it a bit more awkward. The reason I went inverted initially was that I found it more consistent. I think now I am just more consistent in the other areas in terms of grind/weight/volume and know what coffees I like, this has become less of an issue. Basically I don't see the same benefit in inverted method anymore and people don't look at me as funny at work now


ah, ok. Thanks. Just interesting to get as many different opinions on brew methods! I started on inverted after advice from a barista. Not sure I would be able to tell the difference between the 2 to be honest!


----------



## UncleJake

the_partisan said:


> I'm curious to hear about Aeropress recipes with Feldgrind?
> 
> I have tried the following with decent result:
> 
> Brazilian beans from hasbean
> 
> Feldgrind 1.6
> 
> inverted method
> 
> 14g coffee
> 
> add 200g water, and quickly stir
> 
> leave uncovered for 1:00, and stir 3 times
> 
> reverse and press
> 
> It did feel slightly underextracted, but maybe my dose is too high or can try steeping for slightly longer next time.


Ha! So I've been using longer - and often much longer brew times - but thought I'd try the recipe from the foundry website - as I was brewing their coffee and all. I mean, they 'might' know what they're doing. Been getting wonderful results with it - (with their San Francisco) so I tried some Square Mile Wegida that I had in with this recipe and again - a far better result than I'd had before (although - needs a tweak - slightly under).

I came here to share my revelations - only to find - it's very similar to the last recipe posted. Yup. Just thought I'd share that with you.

Anyway:

Foundry San Francisco

Feld 1.7

Inverted

14.5g coffee

add 30g water (Waitrose Essential in this case) pour it in 10 secs - stir for 20

Add 210g water. Quick stir.

As the timer hits 1min 15 invert

15 sec plunge.

(this method is as-per their method - https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/175107719-how-we-use-the-aeropress)


----------



## the_partisan

Scott Rao claims there's no benefit to doing any blooming with immersion brews:






I would give that a try.


----------



## UncleJake

the_partisan said:


> Scott Rao claims there's no benefit to doing any blooming with immersion brews:


Yes indeed - Gareth at Square Mile said the same on the brew day.

It may be that it makes no difference. Could be that stirring the concentrated 30g does something different to stirring the full 240g - or even stirring during the bloom has a different effect - rather than the effect being the bloom itself. (Apologies if My Rao poo poos this too - don't have 42mins to spare right now. Will watch soon though).


----------



## the_partisan

UncleJake said:


> Yes indeed - Gareth at Square Mile said the same on the brew day.
> 
> It may be that it makes no difference. Could be that stirring the concentrated 30g does something different to stirring the full 240g - or even stirring during the bloom has a different effect - rather than the effect being the bloom itself. (Apologies if My Rao poo poos this too - don't have 42mins to spare right now. Will watch soon though).


He talks about this at around 36:10, if it will help.


----------



## UncleJake

the_partisan said:


> He talks about this at around 36:10, if it will help.


really helpful thanks. Although of course, I keep watching despite not having the time.

I'll try it without and let you know.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Feldgrind 1.8 (+/- 2 depending on bean), 15g grinds then 50g water stir at 30 seconds top up to 230g. Metal filter applied, invert then plunge at either 1.45 Or 8 mins depending on what I can fancy drinking.


----------



## UncleJake

the_partisan said:


> Scott Rao claims there's no benefit to doing any blooming with immersion brews:


So - tried it both ways - and to be honest, without a much larger test I can't tell the difference. So - it saves a step - but it also removes some of the ceremony.... I enjoy that part of the process.

I use a refractometer on it one day and see if there's anything notable.


----------



## hotmetal

This is going to sound like a stupid question, although I was brought up to believe that there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers! I'm toying with the idea of one of these for work. I know they need a finer grind than most brewing methods. The question is, how fine? Let me put it this way: will I get away with grinding a bit extra when I'm making my morning espresso, and taking it to work in a little tupperware, or do I need to budget for a Feldgrind? I realise that my espresso grinds might be a bit too fine, and of course I know that grinding an hour or 2 in advance is deemed heresy, or at least sub-optimal. If need be, I will get a hand grinder, but just wondered if it was a 'must' or a 'nice to have'. My guess is that taking my espresso grinds and aeropressing them will possibly result in clogged filter, too much pressure being exerted, and me wearing the coffee. But I thought I'd ask the wisdom of those who have experience with the AP. Cheers.


----------



## UncleJake

hotmetal said:


> This is going to sound like a stupid question, although I was brought up to believe that there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers! I'm toying with the idea of one of these for work. I know they need a finer grind than most brewing methods. The question is, how fine? Let me put it this way: will I get away with grinding a bit extra when I'm making my morning espresso, and taking it to work in a little tupperware, or do I need to budget for a Feldgrind? I realise that my espresso grinds might be a bit too fine, and of course I know that grinding an hour or 2 in advance is deemed heresy, or at least sub-optimal. If need be, I will get a hand grinder, but just wondered if it was a 'must' or a 'nice to have'. My guess is that taking my espresso grinds and aeropressing them will possibly result in clogged filter, too much pressure being exerted, and me wearing the coffee. But I thought I'd ask the wisdom of those who have experience with the AP. Cheers.


Not a stupid question. I'll try not to give a stupid answer.

So yes - pre-ground (even if that was by you - a couple of hours before) is sub-optimal. An espresso grind is too fine.

However, whether that produces a cup that you are happy with is impossible for me to answer - but dead easy for you... And it'll only cost you £25. Why not get the aeropress and try it? What grinder do you have? It may be that you can knock it back a couple of notches for your aeropress grind - and that could work for you - if it's easy and accurate enough to get back.

Feldgrinds are brilliant and a joy to use - and if you add it to your list - you'll have a great travel kit for coffee too.


----------



## hotmetal

My grinder is a Ceado E37s for espresso. I suspected espresso grind might be too fine. I would rather just buy a hand grinder to go with the AP if espresso grind really is too fine - don't want to be dialing in and out all the time - but figured it was worth an ask! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## UncleJake

hotmetal said:


> My grinder is a Ceado E37s for espresso. I suspected espresso grind might be too fine. I would rather just buy a hand grinder to go with the AP if espresso grind really is too fine - don't want to be dialing in and out all the time - but figured it was worth an ask! Thanks for your reply.


 Of course - and it's in your sig. Stupid answer after all.


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! Well not really - if like me you use tapatalk, you wouldn't know cos signatures don't show.


----------



## Robbo

hotmetal said:


> This is going to sound like a stupid question, although I was brought up to believe that there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers! I'm toying with the idea of one of these for work. I know they need a finer grind than most brewing methods. The question is, how fine? Let me put it this way: will I get away with grinding a bit extra when I'm making my morning espresso, and taking it to work in a little tupperware, or do I need to budget for a Feldgrind? I realise that my espresso grinds might be a bit too fine, and of course I know that grinding an hour or 2 in advance is deemed heresy, or at least sub-optimal. If need be, I will get a hand grinder, but just wondered if it was a 'must' or a 'nice to have'. My guess is that taking my espresso grinds and aeropressing them will possibly result in clogged filter, too much pressure being exerted, and me wearing the coffee. But I thought I'd ask the wisdom of those who have experience with the AP. Cheers.


I used to use an areopress at work and espresso at home. At first i would take beans and grind with a rhinowares hand grinder but i soon realised it was much quicker and less hassle to grind 30g at home on the mignon and take it in a small tupperware box. It was exactly 1 turn courser on the adjuster. You get to know what 15g looks like in the aeropress scoop (Or whatever your dose) so no need to weigh.

I did have to purge with 5g of beans to get it back to espresso fine but this was no trouble and preferable to having everyone staring at you while your grinding away at work!

In the end i changed to clever dripper as i find its less fussy with all the variables and i make slightly less mess with it.


----------



## the_partisan

How do you normally dial in new beans with Aeropress? Do you change the dose, grind size , temperature or brew time?

I have simplified the recipe I use to

Feldgrind 1.6-2.0 (depending on bean)

70g/L

200g water

pour all water at once, stir once to get everything wet

1 to 2 min brew time

I have a feeling brew time difference of 1 or 2 minutes doesn't have a big impact, but grind size does, but don't have a refractometer so can't really confirm. My Aeropress brews I think in general feel like they have less extraction yield, compared to V60 with same beans.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Try to stick to a set recipe as much as you can to begin with. There will be a significant difference between a 1 minute and a 2 minute brew, especially if you have the grind about right. You need to grind quite a bit finer for a quick aero press brew than you would for a V60, I'm not sure how the numbers of the Feldgrind work.

I suspect you are grinding too coarse as things stand.

You could also try reducing the dose for more extraction, keeping all the other parameters the same. Of course, the brew may then end up a bit weaker than you would like.


----------



## AndyDClements

I happened across the video of Alan Adler speaking at 2014 CoffeeCon, I found it interesting what he had to say about the metal filters although reduction of the cholesterol-inducing chemicals isn't a specific goal for me, but more interesting that he indicated they were to change the instructions to use espresso grind rather than coarser grind. That aligns partially to how I have ended up using the Aeropress- espresso grind, water to suit amount of grinds, stir, brew time of only 20-30 seconds (I do inverted but I move rapidly to not extend the brew time), and press. I had been pressing until I reached the grinds but wonder if stopping sooner does make any noticeable difference.


----------



## MWJB

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> You could also try reducing the dose for more extraction, keeping all the other parameters the same. Of course, the brew may then end up a bit weaker than you would like.


With declining temp immersions, dropping the dose just tends to make brews weaker without significantly lifting extraction, as it can with drip. Grind size vs time (finer & longer) is the easiest way to increase extraction with an immersion.


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> How do you normally dial in new beans with Aeropress? Do you change the dose, grind size , temperature or brew time?
> 
> I have simplified the recipe I use to
> 
> Feldgrind 1.6-2.0 (depending on bean)
> 
> 70g/L
> 
> 200g water
> 
> pour all water at once, stir once to get everything wet
> 
> 1 to 2 min brew time
> 
> I have a feeling brew time difference of 1 or 2 minutes doesn't have a big impact, but grind size does, but don't have a refractometer so can't really confirm. My Aeropress brews I think in general feel like they have less extraction yield, compared to V60 with same beans.


Dose will primarily drive strength rather than extraction. Temperature will always need to be high (if looking for a high extraction), as it decreases from the moment you pour. So that leaves grind size & time. Grind size may not vary massively for a typical preference in roast...once you're in the ball-park (fine drip/coarse espresso), there shouldn't be a need to keep changing grind size. There probably is not a grind size that will facilitate a high extraction in just 1-2mins declining temp steep (though you may still hit something you like, at a lower extraction, here). If you're brewing inverted, brew covered, taste from time to time & plunge when you hit something you like.

To get similar sweetness & clarity compared to a V60 brew, I brew fine in the Aeropress & steep ~30min, covered (just because it's most likely to hit my preference, without constant tasting & cooling the brew). Or, maybe try a more drip-like extraction (less mixing of grinds & water & letting them sit together for an extended period)?


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Dose will primarily drive strength rather than extraction. Temperature will always need to be high (if looking for a high extraction), as it decreases from the moment you pour. So that leaves grind size & time. Grind size may not vary massively for a typical preference in roast...once you're in the ball-park (fine drip/coarse espresso), there shouldn't be a need to keep changing grind size. There probably is not a grind size that will facilitate a high extraction in just 1-2mins declining temp steep (though you may still hit something you like, at a lower extraction, here). If you're brewing inverted, brew covered, taste from time to time & plunge when you hit something you like.
> 
> To get similar sweetness & clarity compared to a V60 brew, I brew fine in the Aeropress & steep ~30min, covered (just because it's most likely to hit my preference, without constant tasting & cooling the brew). Or, maybe try a more drip-like extraction (less mixing of grinds & water & letting them sit together for an extended period)?


Have you tried measuring extraction at 2 min steep vs 10 min for example? Just curious what the curve looks like? Tim Wendelboe recommends stirring several times after brewing for a minute or two, to increase extraction, but I think unless you have a very good grinder which doesn't produce so many fines, that will just end up extracting more bitterness as well?


----------



## MWJB

More time = more extraction. But the rate of increase tails off fast, the last 1% EY might take tens of minutes. The curves will look pretty much the same but plateau earlier with a coarser grind, or not hit a plateau at all if a very short brew.

Stirring will boost a low/nominal extraction but it won't increase what is ultimately possible. Stirring well into a brew can ruin the flavour, without increasing extraction. In his Periscope Tim Wendelboe seems to be aiming 18-22%-ish, I aim 25%EY if I want the brew to taste like a good V60.

Bitterness is either undissolved solids getting into the drink, or a low/trough between 2 peaks extraction.

You want fines/small particles in an immersion, even a basic grinder (Porlex, Rhino, Hario) can make a delicious, high extraction in an immersion brew. You don't need anything special, nor to reduce fines (in the context of a typical grind distribution).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

MWJB said:


> With declining temp immersions, dropping the dose just tends to make brews weaker without significantly lifting extraction, as it can with drip. Grind size vs time (finer & longer) is the easiest way to increase extraction with an immersion.


I find that dropping the dose 0.5-1g can be a really easy way of just pushing extraction a little. Combined with the drop in strength, it can really open the coffee up which will make flavours easier to access for most people. Of course, if you find you want to push extraction and keep strength, or if you need to push extraction a lot, then you'd leave the dose and grind finer and/or brew for longer etc. The dose thing is more useful when you're running quick brews (I.e ours is under 1min 30s) where you're already grinding pretty fine.


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> More time = more extraction. But the rate of increase tails off fast, the last 1% EY might take tens of minutes. The curves will look pretty much the same but plateau earlier with a coarser grind, or not hit a plateau at all if a very short brew.
> 
> Stirring will boost a low/nominal extraction but it won't increase what is ultimately possible. Stirring well into a brew can ruin the flavour, without increasing extraction. In his Periscope Tim Wendelboe seems to be aiming 18-22%-ish, I aim 25%EY if I want the brew to taste like a good V60.
> 
> Bitterness is either undissolved solids getting into the drink, or a low/trough between 2 peaks extraction.
> 
> You want fines/small particles in an immersion, even a basic grinder (Porlex, Rhino, Hario) can make a delicious, high extraction in an immersion brew. You don't need anything special, nor to reduce fines (in the context of a typical grind distribution).


I found brews at around 2 min to taste quite good, but they're probably close to 18 or 20% than 25% as the coffee tastes more fruity than sweet. If I introduce stirring it's sweeter but also get some bitter notes as well. I will try 5, 10 and 20 mins to see how they taste as well.


----------



## Lefteye

Are aeropress brews meant to be cloudy?? I wonder if I'm grinding too fine? Tasty but look a bit muddy. Any advice?


----------



## MWJB

They look a bit hazy, the filter paper is quite porous and there is sometimes gaps between the filter holder & body of the brewer.

Advice? Drink it with your eyes closed


----------



## Lefteye

Is that the same for all paper brews? Would love to think it's just a feature of brewing and not me being crack handed


----------



## AndyDClements

I think the latest official view is that the grind should be at the less fine end of espresso grind, perhaps adjust it slightly. I used to get a little bit of solids through, but not great deal.


----------



## MWJB

Lefteye said:


> Is that the same for all paper brews? Would love to think it's just a feature of brewing and not me being crack handed


Depends how tight the filter paper weave is & how deep the coffee bed above it, but you can still get a little haze in V60 brews for instance.


----------



## Lefteye

Hooray for the above 2 posts. Grinding relatively fine as suggested and getting a slight haze. I am obviously a pro at brewing !! If only I could replicate the brew a few months ago of a coffee and social affairs that was like apricot jam. Obviously a god brew...


----------



## abs

should i change the grind if i use one of those steel filters instead of the paper one?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you decide to go for a steel filter, recommend going for the Able fine version. Gives slightly more mouthfeel than paper due to paper absorbing some of the bean oils and trapping more fines.


----------

